# router bit install



## dragnusa (Oct 2, 2011)

I just got a craftsman commercial router 315.25070 at a auction and when i went to put a bit in, it only went in a little bit (maybe an 8th of an inch) and is hard to get back out. could the lock nut have gotten tightened down to much without a bit in it and caused this and what can i do to get a bit to fit down in it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Buy a new collect and fix the error..

========



dragnusa said:


> I just got a craftsman commercial router 315.25070 at a auction and when i went to put a bit in, it only went in a little bit (maybe an 8th of an inch) and is hard to get back out. could the lock nut have gotten tightened down to much without a bit in it and caused this and what can i do to get a bit to fit down in it?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can put a flat screwdriver blade between the slots in the collet and spread them back out. If that doesn't work there is something else wrong with it, i.e. it was probably machined wrong. I had a router bit that had the shank machined wrong once and wouldn't fit into a collet. It happens.


----------



## dragnusa (Oct 2, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You can put a flat screwdriver blade between the slots in the collet and spread them back out. If that doesn't work there is something else wrong with it, i.e. it was probably machined wrong. I had a router bit that had the shank machined wrong once and wouldn't fit into a collet. It happens.


the screwdriver bit trick worked thanks


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You're welcome. You were probably right about someone tightening the nut down without a bit in it.


----------

